# Spanish sites not that bad



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Hola Amigos,

Now back home in Andalucia after collecting our Adria 'Possel' from UK. Spent nearly six weeks enjoying a number of French Aires and Spanish sites. All the aires bar one (Aubusson) were excellent. Walking distance from quiet villages and most with the usual facilities but a coulple also including showers. We must have stayed on 6-7 over a three weeks period. Did find France expensive though for most things but then it balanced out given that we didn't pay out for sites. Found laundary places and internet cafes in most villages. 

As for Spain, we wild camped 3 times - all in quiet spots but close to small villages so that we could have a drink at the local bar. Experienced no problems from anyone and will defo do more of that. Other than that we stayed on excellent sites near to Pamplona, Segovia, Madrid, Ronda and finally at Marbella Playa. The ACSI card saved us money and Ronda was the only costly site at E25 per night. The site at Marbella had an army of cleaners, a lovely pool, staff were helpful and friendly and it was only a couple of minutes to the beach and med. We fancy spending the winter months down there next Dec/Jan/Feb were it should be warmer than up here in the mountains. We don't have a large outfit so had no problems with pitch size. As usual, Spanish families arrive en mass at the w/end and make a load of noise - but then that's Spain!

Was suprised to see very few Brits out and about. Also, took us a while to adjust to the lack of communication between motorhomers. Folk tended to nod but that was it. Only spoke to 2 Brits in the whole six weeks. When I mentioned the apparent lask of 'bonhommie' amongst motorhomers to one of these, he said there was a lot of snobbery these days and unless you own something big and expensive, then you are not in the inner circle. My theory is that everyone is sitting in watching tv. 

All-in-all we had a great time and really can't fault any of the Spanish sites we stayed on.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

That's really good news, Spain has had some really bad press lately and I believe the Costas can be expensive and crude but that's only a very small part of a very interesting country
Rioja rules

Loddy


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,
we stayed on four differnt sites in Northern Spain which were all fine, they were from 18-26 euro a night. The worst one was the one in Santiago de Compostelo, Camping as Canceles, the pitches were packed earth and it was raining most of the time we were there,, so it was a bit mucky. The pitches were very tight and some people had difficulty getting in to them.

The best part of that site was the fact that there is a bus service close to it that goes into the city centre, and I think it cost about 1.75. 

We stayed in Zarautz, Santilliana del Mar and Solpelama (sp) 

They all had plenty of powerful hot water which was our main need!

Ca


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I have noticed down here in the Valencian region that we are getting more and more French type Aires opening up.They seem to be putting them at or near railway stations or just on the outskirts of towns and villages.
Perhaps things are changing for the good.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

socialista said:


> All-in-all we had a great time and really can't fault any of the Spanish sites we stayed on.


That's good news. Our perception of Spanish campsites is that they are more expensive that the rest of Europe and generally rather - to use a CC phrase " unkempt " Good for Valencia if it is making aires - and well done the people who decided they needed to be near bus routes.

We hardly saw any Brits at all until we were making for the ferry earlier this week when they were flocking south. We originally thought it was because the raised prices had put them off but it was probably just too early. Masses of Dutch, French and Belgian campers on the ferry to Dover however. We had a quiet snigger at several of them getting to grips with headlamp deflectors on Calais dockside.

G


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Great site at Peniscola Camping Eden. Large pitches, all hard standing, good pool area toilets and showers the best and cleanest Ive seen

100mts to fab beach and shops. Promanade approx a mile long and very clean 

Peniscola is a holiday resort used by mature Spainish very few if any of us Brits about. Larger town of Benicarlo just over one mile away 

Area all flat good for cycling Sat reception good 

Here until July and will be back in Sept for a few months The longer you stay the cheaper it is

If down this way its well worth a visit .You,ll not be disappointed


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

The private aire in Peñiscola is not bad either. 7.50€ including hook-up.

Only two minutes walk to the prom.

Las Moreras


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Pamplona & Segovia*

Socialista

Whilst we've been down the East coast of Spain several times we've never been to the West of Spain or Portugal. And we're gonna put that right during August & September this year.

Can you let me know which sites you stayed at near Pamplona & Sergovia please?

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Glad to hear that Spain hasn't been written off by everyone. It's around 28 degrresd C as I write and is heading for low 30s in the next few days. Who was it that said a pool is a luxury item? 

Re the sites we stayed on at Segovia and Pamplona, as follows:-

-Pamplona - Etxarri Aranatz p533 ACSI book. Short m/way run to Pamplona. May be a site nearer???
-Segovia - Camping 'El Acueducto' p924 Caravan Europe 1.

Must also mention 'Caceres' p844 Camping Europe 1. Nice site with each pitch enjoying it own shower, sink, toilet, water and electric HU. A short bus ride into town from just outside the site (less than one euro). Very pretty university town with an old quarter, lots of stylish shops and good places to eat. They are hoping to achieve City of Culture status in 2016. 

Great to read of good sites and the devlopment of aires in Spain. Please keep posting when you come across a site worth visiting as it saves disappoinment. Roll on September when we'll be off again.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

Socialista,

Many thanks. We too can't wait to get away again. Had to cancel the Spring tour (a few probs at home) but last year the autumn weather was better than the Spring (S. France - Provence). Roll on 1st August.......

Ray


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

loddy said:


> That's really good news, Spain has had some really bad press lately and I believe the Costas can be expensive and crude but that's only a very small part of a very interesting country
> Rioja rules
> 
> Loddy


What 'really bad press' has Spain had lately?


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Even cheaper still! The aire in Peniscola near the harbour, overlooking the beach is free to park overnight, then just drive to the paying one to top up water, dump waste etc and it only costs about 3 Euros. It is a prettier view at the harbour too!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

We had a great couple of months in Spain, the odd wild camp and a couple of Aires (Jalance and Morella), also some great sites, and none too expensive (we turned round and moved on after hearing the Ronda price!)

Must say we didn't bump into many brits but got on great with most of those we did chat with. Stuck mainly to Accsi sites + Camping Altomira (11eu per night for a weeks stay also the wonderful Camping La Fresneda (15eu a night for a week). We loved Spain and enjoyed meeting loads of people (whatever nationality).

We also mixed equally with caravanners, tenters (?) and motorhomers.
Roll on the next trip! 

Steve.


----------

